

N - The Easiest Way to Install Node (any version you please) - firefoxman1
https://github.com/visionmedia/n

======
manuscreationis
I use N and it's great

~~~
firefoxman1
I wish it had a better name. It's almost impossible to find by googling. Maybe
that's why it's not more popular?

~~~
manuscreationis
Maybe - I found it referenced by a post someone made talking about Node and
how to test out newer versions of node.

They also mentioned NVM (like RVM) but said it could corrupt your bashrc
file... since I'm not the most experience of linux user just yet, I stuck with
N. Haven't had any regrets.

